# [V] GTA V PS3



## zeco09 (8. November 2013)

Hallo,

verkaufe mein GTA 5 für die PS3. Spiel wurde nur einmal durchgespielt  und befindet sich in makellosem Zustand. Der Code für den Atomic  Zeppelin ist dabei und noch unbenutzt. Ebenso wie die Karte und  Anleitung.

42€. Versand übernehme ich. PayPal bevorzugt.

Da ich neu hier bin: Mein Ebay-Profil: eBay-Bewertungsprofil für doninik1980

Bin für Angebote offen!


----------

